# work



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

assuming we are given our visus are there jobs for medical lab assistants in california


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> assuming we are given our visus are there jobs for medical lab assistants in california


Shouldn't be a problem.

What visa are you coming on?


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> What visa are you coming on?


us citizen parents visa


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> us citizen parents visa


So, you'll be good to go as soon as you arrive. How far off retirement are you?


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> So, you'll be good to go as soon as you arrive. How far off retirement are you?


i am looking to work for another 6yrs +


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> i am looking to work for another 6yrs +


That'll work! You need 5 years of social security payments to get into Medicare with the same conditions as the locals.


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> That'll work! You need 5 years of social security payments to get into Medicare with the same conditions as the locals.


thanks for that do you what jags we need for medical in london we go for that in july


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> thanks for that do you what jags we need for medical in london we go for that in july


For vaccination requirements: Embassy of the U.S. London: Vaccination Chart

Where you'll go: Knightsbridge Doctors Visa Medicals
But don't make the appointment until you get the letter.

It'll be best to get your records from your GP so you don't need the shots again. If you're missing any, Your GP will undoubtedly be cheaper than Knightsbridge Doctors.

BTW, was reading your old posts. Thought you were going to OZ instead. What happened to that?


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> For vaccination requirements: Embassy of the U.S. London: Vaccination Chart
> 
> Where you'll go: Knightsbridge Doctors Visa Medicals
> But don't make the appointment until you get the letter.
> ...


i am using my nephews name just now as he as the one who told me about this site dont know how to set up my own we have our interview and med in july thank you for all your help by the way they are still going to oz


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

weelee said:


> i am using my nephews name just now as he as the one who told me about this site dont know how to set up my own we have our interview and med in july thank you for all your help by the way they are still going to oz


People are going to get very confused! Perhaps your nephew will show you how to set up your own account? Internet skills are going to be a necessity for your future life in the US!


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> People are going to get very confused! Perhaps your nephew will show you how to set up your own account? Internet skills are going to be a necessity for your future life in the US!


Hi fatbrit

this is the nephew here I will go up and set up the account to avoid confusion, we are still going to oz our visa application has been finalised but not issued yet we are trying to sell the house in preperation of our big move.

thanks weeleelane:


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> People are going to get very confused! Perhaps your nephew will show you how to set up your own account? Internet skills are going to be a necessity for your future life in the US!


he is going to show me he didnt have time i am a fast learner and i use pc at work just now so i will be fine in us


----------

